# Pale Milky Pink Opaque Polish?



## MizzTropical (Dec 17, 2009)

What's a good one? China Glaze or OPI would be nice, or any long lasting shade that doesn't take 40 coats to actually look opaque. lol

Thanks!!!


----------



## mimi_panda (Dec 17, 2009)

OPI Mod about you!
BEST!
X


----------



## obscuria (Dec 18, 2009)

Any of the following Essie colors:
Be Right Bag
Expose Your Toes
Beach Party


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 18, 2009)

Essie makes a lot of milky pink polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's kinda their thing.. ballet slippers is great, it does take 2 maybe 3 coats but it's so pretty.
OPI bubble bath (the current version) shows up pink but it also goes on sheer.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 21, 2009)

China Glaze has a gorgeous one coming out soon with the Up and Away collection- Something Sweet. It's opaque and definitely pink, but still very pale.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimi_panda* 

 
_OPI Mod about you!
BEST!
X_

 
I agree with this


----------

